# What do you do? (Besides pictures of corse)



## JustJazzie (Jun 18, 2014)

I am sure this has already been discussed before, but I went back a ways and couldn't find the thread. I also tried the search bar with no success, and since I'm curious I figured I would ask.

Anyways, I am curious what all you TPF members do for a living! Who's loving the retired life, who's at work, what you do and all that. 

As for Me,  I'm lucky enough to be staying at home with the kiddos all day. DH promised me early in our marriage that as long as I never served him hamburger helper again (that was a staple during our first year) that I would never have to work again. So here I am, 6 years later just your average, cooking, cleaning, photo taking, trying to keep the kids alive, homeschooling wife and mom. 

What about you?


----------



## tecboy (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm an artist.  Not very much about myself.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 18, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> I am sure this has already been discussed before, but I went back a ways and couldn't find the thread. I also tried the search bar with no success, and since I'm curious I figured I would ask.
> 
> Anyways, I am curious what all you TPF members do for a living! Who's loving the retired life, who's at work, what you do and all that.
> 
> ...



I work in the Risk Assesment department of a web based company, basically fraud detection and prevention in addition to dealing with various privacy and legal issues/threats.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 18, 2014)

I work full time as a SQL Server DBA in the healthcare sector. Prior engagements have been in the software development, governmental, and entertainment sectors.

I live with my wife, our cat, and our ferocious dog.
Other hobbies include fishing, hiking, and eating lots of candy infront of the TV.

Originally from the UK (East London) - I am now living in Portland, OR via Boulder CO

I miss my family back in the UK, but love my life, and the people I have in it.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 18, 2014)

My title is Research Manager. I work for a large university in the financial aid department dealing with one off and complex situations. 

Just got the house I've been telling myself is the reason I am still here. Time to put my money where my mouth is and starting looking for a new job after 7 years of being here.


----------



## BGeise (Jun 18, 2014)

I am a tool and die maker/machinist for a big shelving manufacturer. I also work part time building small pulling tractor


----------



## snerd (Jun 18, 2014)

You tricked me into giving up my name. You think I'm falling for this one??!!  LOL!!!


----------



## acparsons (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm an Operations Director, curriculum developer, and educator at a university in SK.


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm retired but work part-time for the county historical society.

From Memorial Day weekend until the Labor Day weekend I am the Docent at a state owned, preserved blacksmith shop.
State Historical Society of Iowa


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

I work as a Information Systems Administrator for a Florida Power and Light. 

Also I have all most every possible Microsoft certification possible MCM,MCDBA, Etc... 

I attended University Of Florida where i received my B.A Information Systems and i am working on my masters.

P>S Go Gators ....


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 18, 2014)

critical care transport Paramedic.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 18, 2014)

Im a full time volunteer working in the Amphibious Assault community. Currently volunteering at Combat Assault Battalion as the Operations Chief.


----------



## limr (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a teacher. I taught ESL for a long time in various places, and for the past 10 years, I've been teaching writing and literature at a community college. I am also training to be a paralegal. Actually, I will be finished with all my classes one week from tomorrow! 

Oh yeah, and...



CAP said:


> P>S Go Gators ....



Go Gators!!! :cheer:  (LS '92, BA in Linguistics)


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2014)

I do a little bit of everything. My title is marketing manger but being in a small department I do a little bit of everything. I specialize in photo, video and web design.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2014)

I make things. It's my business.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 18, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure this has already been discussed before, but I went back a ways and couldn't find the thread. I also tried the search bar with no success, and since I'm curious I figured I would ask.
> ...



Fraud detection, huh.  Is my name on the list? Lol!


----------



## mishele (Jun 18, 2014)

Stripper


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 18, 2014)

mishele said:


> Stripper



How IS that paint job these days?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 18, 2014)

I make and sell soap for the Paper Street Soap Company.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2014)

Full time 911/flight paramedic in frontier Texas. Also hopefully soon a PRN flight medic in ABQ, NM on my week off.


----------



## Sventek (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a Clinical Psychologist for 4 days a week, and a university lecturer one day a week.


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a service tech IV, also known as a gas man.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 18, 2014)

Work at a County and run my own sawmill 'gig' on the side.



Scott (wish I was a pole dancer) B


----------



## snerd (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay, okay. I'm retired, doing part-time stints as cabana boy.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 18, 2014)

Software Engineer- managing software and stuff for huge telecom companies.. It gets very boring when you have to do it for a living.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 18, 2014)

IT Administrator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 18, 2014)

I do this all day........



















At Schiller's Camera and Video I also do other lab stuff, scanning, printing on a Epson 9900. We still love film here at work too! 

I also have a professional B&W darkroom I run out of my house. And......going in on setting up a B&W rental darkroom, photo tours in St. Louis and gallery space with a friend....that should be a blast!

I also like to work on my Ford Mustang's in my spare time.


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2014)

Man, i am surrounded by IT nerds!


----------



## limr (Jun 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Either am surrounded by IT nerds!



Hey, I'm not an IT nerd! 

(Okay, I'm a nerd, just not an IT nerd. :geek


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm just a dum electurshun.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 18, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> I do this all day........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you're insane, I mean you're awesome!


----------



## colnago1331 (Jun 18, 2014)

I used to be a law talkin' guy. Now I adjust complex insurance claims for, well, an insurance company.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 18, 2014)

snerd said:


> You tricked me into giving up my name. You think I'm falling for this one??!! LOL!!!


That was me, not Jazzie...LOL..

My husband retired me when we got married so I guess I am re-tyred. ha! But I don't believe I am retired because I got so much things to do I do not know where to start some days...I play the piano, get some courses that interests me and basically take care of the dogs. I do get to travel lesser though now when I was a scout for a film company in my other life.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 18, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > You tricked me into giving up my name. You think I'm falling for this one??!! LOL!!!
> ...



Wait, you and Jazzie are the same person?

Wow.. that is tricky.  Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 18, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> I do this all day........



You know when I first saw this I saw "I do this all day" followed by the pictures, and before I got all the way down to the bottom where the explanation was I thought, huh - he attends Nazi Biker rallies all day?  Weird.  Lol


----------



## manaheim (Jun 18, 2014)

By day I'm a technology consultant I make computers and people work together.

By night, I'm an aspiring novelist.


----------



## colnago1331 (Jun 18, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > I do this all day........
> ...


I thought basically the same thing....


----------



## Monday (Jun 18, 2014)

Art/pipeline for video games

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn (Jun 18, 2014)

Widowed and retired.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 18, 2014)

&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;


----------



## Roba (Jun 18, 2014)

Dolphin whisper........

Uhhh no, vinyl floorlayer, not the best or greatest job in the world. 
But it pays the bills, and pays for my toys


----------



## limr (Jun 18, 2014)

e.rose said:


> &#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;



Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## e.rose (Jun 18, 2014)

limr said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > &#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;
> ...



Yes?

I don't know how that game works.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 18, 2014)

limr said:


> I'm a teacher. I taught ESL for a long time in various places, and for the past 10 years, I've been teaching writing and literature at a community college.



Of all the peculiar stuff posted here, this surprised me the most, would never have guessed you to be a teacher


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 18, 2014)

I am a conman


----------



## RandyNoel (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a tattoo artist looking to find a new passion. And I think I found it.


----------



## limr (Jun 19, 2014)

e.rose said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Can I buy a vowel?
> ...



Really? No Wheel of Fortune? Eh, that's what I get for growing up with only 7 TV channels 



Raj_55555 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a teacher. I taught ESL for a long time in various places, and for the past 10 years, I've been teaching writing and literature at a community college.
> ...



Huh! It's funny - in "real life" people tend not to be surprised that I'm a teacher, but they do seem to be surprised at other things about me. Apparently, English teachers aren't supposed to like cars, football, cursing, and punk rock music. :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Jun 19, 2014)

limr said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



No, we had it. I just never watched. I never understood how it worked and I think I got bored before I ever figured it out.


----------



## snerd (Jun 19, 2014)

limr said:


> ......... Eh, that's what I get for growing up with only 7 TV channels..........



7?! Seven?! Really?! I was gipped!! I only had 3!!!


----------



## limr (Jun 19, 2014)

e.rose said:


> No, we had it. I just never watched. I never understood how it worked and I think I got bored before I ever figured it out.



Ah, got it  I always liked word games and crossword puzzles, so it was one of my favorite game shows as a kid. It changed a lot. I remember when the winner in each round would have to spend their money on stuff in the "prize room" - the camera would scan over the prizes and there would be a little window insert showing the contestant as he or she chose the prizes. I so wanted the ceramic Dalmation! 



snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > ......... Eh, that's what I get for growing up with only 7 TV channels..........
> ...



Yeah, we were livin' large!


----------



## jaomul (Jun 19, 2014)

Aircraft mechanic for Airline company


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 19, 2014)

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > ......... Eh, that's what I get for growing up with only 7 TV channels..........
> ...


We had one! -- what the oldies want to see so they kept the remote from us kids. Dang! I feel poorer than ya'll, you rotten spoiled brats....


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 19, 2014)

Professional gentleman. Semi-retired as a 35 year photographic artist and part time writer. I fish, dive and go to happy hours in the Florida Keys in the winters, host photographic adventures and culture, cuisine and wine tours to Europe in spring and fall, and sleep in the summer. Recently published my first of many books. Looking to pass on knowledge and learn new things to enhance my passion.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 19, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



You don't get to call anyone ELSE "spoiled" when YOUR family had a REMOTE!! 
Seriously, a remote? That hadn't been invented when I was a kid. Actually, we had VARs (Voice-Activated Remotes). Dad would say, "Hey, little bit, change that to channel 3," and I'd get up off the floor and change the channel. :lmao:

We had 4 channels, technically--the big 3 and then a 4th channel that you had to switch a dial to get (UHF? VHF? Anyone remember what the point of that was??)--but the 4th channel rarely, if ever, came in very clear, so we never watched it.

Our TVs were also only black and white displays until I was in college and we finally bought our very first color TV.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, my JOB, the thing I do in order to keep a roof over my head and food in my tummy, is Transit Information Specialist for our city's public transit system. That title is shorthand for "all the stuff nobody knows how/wants to do".   I do all the editorial stuff, some of the design stuff (really BIG jobs we send to an outside designer), website maintenance--and I'm also the social media manager and photographer.

My OTHER "job"--my calling, but not my means of support, is women's ministry. I lead the women's ministry at our church, and I speak at other women's ministry events and sometimes lead retreats. I write all my own material, which is really the most time-consuming part.
Then, I also teach Sunday School (not to kids, though--I teach the 75+ year olds), I sing in the choir and I get roped into chairing more committees than I care to talk about. 

I also still have the "Mom" job, but with both kids now over 21 and not living at home, that's not the full-time job it once was.

Oh, and mostly--I nap and watch sports on TV. American football is my favorite--pro, college, high school, peewee, I don't care, I watch it, except for that awful "indoor league" crap.  All other sports are just filler until it's football season again. ;-)  Soccer, baseball, basketball, golf...I'll even watch tennis if I have to. Not hockey though--I like hockey okay, but for some reason, can't really stand to watch it on TV.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 19, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Wow, you're insane, I mean you're awesome!



Thanks so much! Best part are all the stories and history my customers tell me.





robbins.photo said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > I do this all day........
> ...





colnago1331 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...




You guys.....................! LOL


----------



## mishele (Jun 19, 2014)

I work with childrens. (scary, huh?!)


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 19, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Well, my JOB, the thing I do in order to keep a roof over my head and food in my tummy, is Transit Information Specialist for our city's public transit system. That title is shorthand for "all the stuff nobody knows how/wants to do".  I do all the editorial stuff, some of the design stuff (really BIG jobs we send to an outside designer), website maintenance--and I'm also the social media manager and photographer.
> 
> My OTHER "job"--my calling, but not my means of support, is women's ministry. I lead the women's ministry at our church, and I speak at other women's ministry events and sometimes lead retreats. I write all my own material, which is really the most time-consuming part.
> Then, I also teach Sunday School (not to kids, though--I teach the 75+ year olds), I sing in the choir and I get roped into chairing more committees than I care to talk about.
> ...



I didn't mind changing the channel so much, it's when I had to stand next to the TV and hold onto the rabbit ears with a coat hanger in my other hand until Dad's show as over.. yikes.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 19, 2014)

Nurse Ratched. (I am nice every once in awhile)


----------



## Tiller (Jun 19, 2014)

Law student focusing on tax law.


----------



## snerd (Jun 19, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Nurse Ratched. (I am nice every once in awhile)



My daughter-in-law just got her BSN-RN last month!!!


----------



## kathyt (Jun 19, 2014)

snerd said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Nurse Ratched. (I am nice every once in awhile)
> ...


Nursing is such a great career. I love it. I can't imagine doing anything else. Very challenging, yet so rewarding.


----------



## limr (Jun 19, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I didn't mind changing the channel so much, it's when I had to stand next to the TV and hold onto the rabbit ears with a coat hanger in my other hand until Dad's show as over.. yikes.



Yeah, that was my job too. I'm the youngest so I always had to do the channel changing and the rabbit ear adjustment. And yeah...remote? *I *&#8203;was the remote!


----------



## Civchic (Jun 19, 2014)

Hmm.

What pays the bills - civil engineer specializing in stormwater runoff control.

What takes my money but supposedly will pay off one day - landlord for the five rental properties my husband and I own

What takes all my spare time but is rewarding - treasurer/admin for the competitive youth soccer club we own

What makes the rest of it all worthwhile - mom to two little kids/monsters.


----------



## CAP (Jun 19, 2014)

I worked as EMT wile in college and i just got tired of people having exorbitant bowl movements on me !!




P>S My post on my job is some where in here if u wana know go find it.


----------



## leeroix (Jun 19, 2014)

Large format print shop Production Manager. Bartender. Chef. Mechanic.


----------



## runnah (Jun 19, 2014)

Civchic said:


> What pays the bills - civil engineer specializing in stormwater runoff control.




Ooo we should chat sometime. I took photos at a tunnel leading out of a pumped-storage hydroelectric facility.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 19, 2014)

IT/desktop support for a large non-profit.

Mommy and best girlfriend ever (to the best boyfriend ever  )

I like music a lot, especially singing really loudly when no one else can hear me. I was addicted to kareoke for awhile, but only after 5-6 Jack and Diets. We just got some bongos and a melodica, so hopefully we'll be making some fun music as a family soon.


----------



## JClishe (Jun 19, 2014)

I work at Microsoft as a technology specialist for cloud solutions. My other hobby besides photography is triathlon. I've completed a couple of Ironmans and am doing another in Boulder next month.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 19, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> I work full time as a SQL Server DBA in the healthcare sector. Prior engagements have been in the software development, governmental, and entertainment sectors.
> 
> I live with my wife, our cat, and our ferocious dog.
> Other hobbies include fishing, hiking, and eating lots of candy infront of the TV.
> ...


I am not too far from Boulder! I love this state!



KmH said:


> I'm retired but work part-time for the county historical society.
> 
> From Memorial Day weekend until the Labor Day weekend I am the Docent at a state owned, preserved blacksmith shop.
> State Historical Society of Iowa


 Absolutely fascinating! 



pixmedic said:


> critical care transport Paramedic.


 And your SN FINALLY makes sense to me!



runnah said:


> I do a little bit of everything. My title is marketing manger but being in a small department I do a little bit of everything. I specialize in photo, video and web design.


 Heheh, you sound like you'd make an excellent boss.



mishele said:


> Stripper


 Funny because, You've always reminded me of my middle sister, and she shares your profession. 



TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I make and sell soap for the Paper Street Soap Company.


So soap and stairs?! what a pair!


webestang64 said:


> I do this all day........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need some tips! My mom gave me all our old family photos like....3 years ago that that she wants me to work on and I don't have a CLUE where to begin. Most aren't even THAT bad, but my sister scanned them and didn't clean the scanner glass first, and I'm not sure what resolution she scanned them in at. Every time I pull them up I get overwhelmed and just close the set.



robbins.photo said:


> IzzieK said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...


No no. I promise I am JUST Jazzie. only me, no one else.


Vince.1551 said:


> I am a conman


Funny because first I thought you were lying to me. and then I realized that if you ARE lying then you are trying to CON me, and therefore no matter what you really are a conman, and you are and are not lying all at the same time. Its way to early for this.


mishele said:


> I work with childrens. (scary, huh?!)


 I thought you were my sister.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2014)

KmH said:


> ... I am the *Docent* at a state owned, preserved *blacksmith shop*...


I'm guessing this may be the first known ocurrence of those two phrases ever being used in the same sentence!


----------



## otherprof (Jun 19, 2014)

Retired philosopher. Really.


----------



## Civchic (Jun 19, 2014)

runnah said:


> Civchic said:
> 
> 
> > What pays the bills - civil engineer specializing in stormwater runoff control.
> ...



Cool!  My biggest "thing" has been a couple of 20,000 cubic meter (5.2 million gallon) cooling water retention ponds for a fertilizer plant.  And I can't show pictures of them.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 19, 2014)

I build stuff.  At various times these were; information systems, management systems, hardware systems, software systems, and now...  house envelopes (roofs, walls, and the various bits that are needed to keep the weather out).  Have a few inventions.  Spend my "free" time getting wet (kayaking), staring at infinity (skywatching), capturing photons (photography), vicariously experiencing other lives and realities (reading), and trying not to give my wife an excuse to get rid of me (must be working, it's been 30+ years).


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 19, 2014)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't mind changing the channel so much, it's when I had to stand next to the TV and hold onto the rabbit ears with a coat hanger in my other hand until Dad's show as over.. yikes.
> ...



Well I wasn't the youngest but my little sister would fidget and sigh a lot which would be too distracting for Dad - so I got stuck doing it.  Lol


----------



## terri (Jun 19, 2014)

I was in healthcare management for many, many years.  Only quit because we relocated to another state - so, I'm not working atm, but don't really consider myself retired.   Sort of in-between whatever I'm going to do next.  I suck at the housewife thing, and prefer being in my darkroom when time permits.   Taking classes at the local college, house, cooking, critters, and this place keep me in constant motion.   I try to work a lot of yoga in there, too.


----------



## terri (Jun 19, 2014)

otherprof said:


> Retired philosopher. Really.



I love it.   :love:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> critical care transport Paramedic.


You do my favorite job in the world in my home state... I'm kinda jealous


----------



## a_auger (Jun 19, 2014)

Aircraft Weapon Systems Technician for the Canadian Air Force. Love my job.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 19, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> I am a conman




Funny, linkedin thought I might want to get to know this Scam Artist:



> *Rojo Last*Scam ArtistRochester, New York Area | Arts and CraftsView Rojo Last's profile



I'm a UI designer.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 19, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> So soap and stairs?! what a pair!



Custom stairs is what I really do. The Paper Street Soap Company was a reference to the movie Fight Club. I don't really make/sell soap.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 20, 2014)

terri said:


> I was in healthcare management for many, many years.  Only quit because we relocated to another state - so, I'm not working atm, but don't really consider myself retired.   Sort of in-between whatever I'm going to do next.  I suck at the housewife thing, and prefer being in my darkroom when time permits.   Taking classes at the local college, house, cooking, critters, and this place keep me in constant motion.   I try to work a lot of yoga in there, too.



I LOOOVE yoga. I was trying to do it every day for a while but lately only get around to it 2-3x a week. I'm dying for unlimited internet so I can stream some new sequences.  





TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Custom stairs is what I really do. The Paper Street Soap Company was a reference to the movie Fight Club. I don't really make/sell soap.


  hehehehe. I was sitting here scratching my head.... Never seen that movie.


----------

